# Poll



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

*Who would you vote for today*​
Hillary12.33%Obama1125.58%McCain2353.49%None of the above818.60%


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see some people thought I was taking a poll in the thread "want to convince me about Obama. That was not my intention, however it is a good idea. How will our buddy Obama fare among sportsmen? I vote none of the above, how about the rest of you?


----------



## FreeIndeed (Feb 20, 2008)

None of the above.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

My vote is for McCain. He has always been strong on the second amendment and a no gun control advocate. Only time he ever went against the NRA was when he supported back ground checks at gun shows. Truth is I never had a problem with that once the system was up and running like it is today. It was irritating because of delays at the beginning but that is a thing of the past now.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone running against Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> My vote is for McCain. He has always been strong on the second amendment and a no gun control advocate. Only time he ever went against the NRA was when he supported back ground checks at gun shows. Truth is I never had a problem with that once the system was up and running like it is today. It was irritating because of delays at the beginning but that is a thing of the past now.


I should have run two polls. One should have been what's your preference, and the other should have been "but who will you vote for". I can't stand McCain, but I will vote for him because I dislike the other two even more.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

None of tjhe above


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

The way I see it, a semi liberal republican is still better then the pair of raving socialists battling it out for the dem nod.

I respect the choice to not vote, but I urge you to reconsider if you live in a state that is closely contested.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

McCain, there are no really good canidates this year. This year will be my first year voting so I am really excited. Though that may so weird to some,but I really like having the freedom to vote.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Blhunter3

That's not weird at all. I remember my first time voting I couldn't wait either. I watched an episode of South Park that was about voting. It was great episode for all first time voters to watch. The vote was for a new school mascot and it was between a Giant Doush and a Tird Sandwich. One of the kids didn't want to vote because he didn't like either of his options so the town through him out until he would vote. Anyway the moral of the story was almost every time you vote your choice is going to be between a Giant Doush and a Tird Sandwich. You just need to decide which one you dislike the least. And even if the person you voted for loses your vote always counts.

(Unless Puffdaddy kills all of PETA.) :lol: You need to watch the episode to get that one.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

No surprise there.. as MOST true sportsmen/hunters are mostly conservative in their values and I choose the LEAST liberal of the three ....McCain :strapped:


----------

